# Mac Ecran de veille



## jason-avak (3 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je ne savais pas exactement ou placer ce message, désolé d'avance si il est mal placé. 
Je recherche l' ecran de veille que l'on voit à la fnac ou dans les Apples resellers; 
C'est à dire, les titres du genre " mac: plus puissant. " et les photos des macs défilant.
Merci d'avance, 
Jason.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2010)

jason-avak a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je ne savais pas exactement ou placer ce message, désolé d'avance si il est mal placé.
> Je recherche l' ecran de veille que l'on voit à la fnac ou dans les Apples resellers;
> C'est à dire, les titres du genre " mac: plus puissant. " et les photos des macs défilant.
> ...




Les économiseurs d'écran, ce ne sont pas des applications dont on parle ici, d'ailleurs, ici, on ne parle pas, loin s'en faut, de toutes les applications. On déménage !


----------

